

Ask HN: YC applications are up. Did you submit? - davidedicillo


======
taskstrike
Submitted our app. Hope they look at our demo more than our video, lol. We're
not telegenic people.

------
magnusgraviti
I have submitted but found that people I started with aren't so interested in
something other than just work. So I am one of those submitting as a 1 man
behind the project.

So I decided to work alone for now.

Simplify -> Amplify was really great to improve my project.

------
euskode
Sure did. Got ours in a couple of days ago. So excited! And I agree, our video
could have been so much better. There are three of us and unfortunately we
couldn't be together for the filming, which makes it look even funkier.

------
baruag
Submitted :) As someone mentioned on this thread. It definitely helped us
think through our idea and communicate it in a concise manner. The biggest
take-away for us was : Simplify + Simplify + Simplify = Amplify

------
tylermenezes
Submitted early yesterday, after revising it in a Google Doc for a while. Then
spent the last day continuing to work on our web app. This is going to happen;
whether YC is a part of it is now out of our hands.

------
ryanjodonnell
Submitted a few days ago, video took way to long to make! My co-founders and I
are all in different locations across the world so we had to use a screen
recorder to capture a Google+ Hangout lol

------
grigoryrudko
We did - with Photo Time Machine -
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/732431717/photo-time-
mac...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/732431717/photo-time-machine)

------
brianmac
Yup! Was a great process trying to cut the thing down (easy when your excited
to blabber on). Also died laughing making the video. See what happens next,
"IF YOUR GOING TO SAN FRANCISCO..."

------
fiyamanabq
Just got mine in today. Had a crazy problem with submitting the video, hope we
made the deadline. Just glad I finally found the stones to actually apply.

------
badboyblue1
We held off submitting for W12 as we would have submitted late and instead
submitted early for S12 hopefully we make it this round...

------
somecola
Just decided to apply 40 minutes ago. Submitted with 2 minutes to spare.
Liberating to not over think it. Good practice in any case.

------
helen842000
I wanted to, but I didn't. I didn't want to add an average application to the
pile. I'll keep working on it for next time :)

------
davidedicillo
I was very tempted, but since the idea is still so fresh (1 week old) we
decided to hold it until next round :)

------
jerryji
Why did so many people submit literally at the last minute? Did you choose to
do so or was forced?

------
collint
Yes. We just decided to submit today, and finished our video about 7 minutes
before the deadline.

~~~
somecola
I find making videos brutal! We get so focused on not screwing it up that we
screw it up!

~~~
collint
did you watch the samples? They seemed pretty low key

~~~
somecola
Yeah, I would say our vid is low key :)

------
pg_bot
Yep submitted the final version today and saved a copy to google docs for
reference.

------
raulandrisan
Submitted ours last week. Thought we'd make changes but guess it's perfect now
:)

------
aDemoUzer
Submitted as a lone founder with no-idea - I probably have like 2.3% chance :p

------
Achshar
I skipped this time. had some other job at hand. But i will next time :)

------
BobertK
Yep. Two weeks ago. Had a great time making the video.

------
sample_123
Would submitting at 8:01 mark the application as late?

~~~
aerosmile
Not sure. We submitted before 8, but the resubmit link was available well past
8 (and still is now 2 hours later). I guess the safest approach would be not
to touch the application after the deadline, but if something's missing in
there, it might be worth the risk.

------
shepbook
I'm curious to know how many are one-person founders.

------
kappaknight
We submitted today too... Hoping for the best. =)

------
ShirsenduK
We also applied today. Hoping for the best.

------
jordhy
Submitted. At the very. Last. Minute.

~~~
adamnemecek
Same here :-).

------
rr359
Submitted and hoping for the best!

------
seancoughlin
We submitted! Stoked.

------
enricapq
some days ago

